# Surf report. BBNWR



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

4Spots
1Trout
3Whiting
4Pompano
1Flounder
1 Drum 24"
Bait= cut spot, bwfb
Incoming tide


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That is one healthy looking Pup, cut Spot for bait ?


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

jay b said:


> That is one healthy looking Pup, cut Spot for bait ?


Yes fresh cut spot


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

hawaii50 said:


> 4Spots
> 1Trout
> 3Whiting
> 4Pompano
> ...


Pretty work brother, sounds like you had a good time.


----------

